#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  5 movies you can watch a 1000 times!

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Hi FaaDoO's

i know you all have seen thousand of movies (after all its our fav pastime during engg.!)

But there must be a few movies that you don't mind watching a 1000 times. Mention any 5 of those here. Here are mine:

- Dark Knight
- Burning train!
- Wanted!!
- A Beautiful Mind
- American Pie (1-4) :Archie_07:





  Similar Threads: JEE-Advanced 2015 Not Joining IITs within Top 1000 1000 Mechanical E-Books free download 1000 Mechanical E-Books free download

----------


## [FE].Zatak

1. Tron
2. Endhiran
3. Pokiri
4. Avatar
5. The little red flowers (Mandarin)
6. Get smart

----------


## aaron

*I watch these movies 1000 times*
a) 2012
b) Avatar
c) Inception
d) Harry Potter All series
e) Ghajini

----------


## Ankur Gupta

1. DDLJ
2. Avatar
3. Titanic
4. Shawshank Redemption
5. Sholay

----------


## PsP

1. Harry Potter Series
2. Uninvited
3. Spiderman
4. Wanted (Hollywood)
5. Underworld
:ghz_01:

----------


## Anindya

Best 5 hard to say but still 

1) Bourne Series
2) Andaaz Apna Apna
3) Shawshank Redemption
4) UP
5) Lord of the Rings ( trilogy ) :ghz_01::ignat_02:

----------


## shilpaghoshhajra

Harry Potter series.. 
DDLJ
Kal ho na ho
Dil chata hai
titanic

----------


## Nithish Kolli

a beautiful mind
October Sky
Good will hunting
Memento
venky

----------


## hussein

mine r
1. shawshank redemption
2. pearl harbor
3. terminator 2
4. the illusionist
5. the score

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

One movie that I had to watch 5 times: INCEPTION...!!!!!!  :O:

----------


## Ankur Gupta

Hahah!! Good one Sakshi!

----------


## 70M

The Order may vary. All are equal to me

1. The Pursuit of Happyness (For the Struggle)
2. October Sky (For Inspiration)
3. Into the Wild (For Living Life)
4. My Sassy Girl (Korean) (For Laugh)
5. Hum Aapke Hain Kaun (For Family)

----------


## Nitish Garg

1. DDLJ
2. MATRIX (all 3 parts)
3. Girl Next Door
4. Mission Impossible II
5. BORDER

----------


## vrishtisingh

Ghajini
Guide
Titanic
Ring of the fire
Shrek

----------


## SANDEEP NEGI

DoN't knOW about 5 mOVIES BUT 1 FOR SURE "kuch kuch Hota Hai "

----------


## [FE].Zatak

Now add Eega(Naan Ee) to the list.   :):

----------


## mony001

*I love to watch any action movie but still... my top 5 would be... 
1) Lara Croft
2)Dark Knight
3)PS I Love you
4)Inception
5)Terminator (all parts)*

----------


## sreekanthzipsy

1.harry potter (series)
2.inception
3.hunger games
4.pursuit of happiness
5.percy jackson & the olympians the lightning thief 

and more .......

----------


## erjala sunil

1.harry poter
2.x-men
3 eclips
4.titnic

----------


## arunsmiley

1.twillight(1-5)
2.harrypotter
3.sherlock holmes
4.saw(1-7)
5.shrek

----------


## srinivas71438

but i think
harrypotter series
twilight series
avatar
magadheera
maska

----------


## cool.taniya

3 idiots for sure :):

----------


## digambar mohan

*1.Resident Evil(all series)
2.Wrong Turn(All series)
3.pearl harbor
4.My Sassy Girl (Korean) (For Laugh)
5.Men in Black(All series)*

----------


## digambar mohan

*Hey,

**I like choice       * **

----------


## digambar mohan

*Hahah!! Good one Aaron*

----------


## Sushant Mishra

Mission Impossible(1-4)
Wrong Turn(1-5)
Saw(1-6)
The Expandables(1-2)
Perfume-The story of Murderer

----------


## Tushar Pokharkar

*1.Skyfall
2.Resident Evil (all series)
3.Transformer
4.Wrong Turn 
5.Life of pie
*

----------


## Rahul s. suryawanshi

1.The Expandable(all series)
2.James Bond(all series)
3.Titanic
4.Pirates of the carabian
5.Dabbang(1,2)

----------


## Rahul s. suryawanshi

I like also 2&3

----------


## murugesh.royal

My openion...
1.Titanic
2.harry potter(series)
3.Twilight(series)
4.Life of pie
5.Dabbang(1,2)

----------


## ramanand9

1.harry potter series
2.2012
3.khiladi786
4.dhamaal
5.golmal

----------


## sreekanthzipsy

1.harry potter series
2.lord of rings series
3.hunger games
4.terminator
5.inception.........
it never ends...........

----------


## aashrithasharma

I am not interseted to watch one movie many time.

----------


## aashrithasharma

Sorry i am not interested in this.

----------


## dimpysingh

1 Ish Vishk
2 Jab We Met
3 Kabhi Khushi Kabhi Gham
4 Kal Ho Na Ho
5 Kuch Kuch Hota Hai

----------


## dimpysingh

5 Sharukh movie which are any time watch
1 DDLJ
2 Kuch Kuch Hota Hai
3 Kal Ho Na Ho
4 Kabhi Khushi Kabhi Gham
5 Veer Zaara

----------


## samyushere

1.Shawshank redemption
2.The persuit of happiness
3.A Walk to remember 
4.Dil chahta hai
5.Silence of the lambs.

----------


## basavaraja9

is t good movie ? i don t no that sy i am asking......

----------


## sscomp32

1. Udaan
2. Harry Potter Series
3. Kai Po Che
4. 3 Idiots
5. Andaaz Apna Apna

----------


## saumil09

Dark Knight Rises
Inception
Rang De Basanti
Andaz Apna Apna
Dil Chahta Hai

----------


## noor malik

hindi film- itink tare zamen par... english movies james bond !!

----------


## Rubab20

Kartoos . Dilwalay and Dil...

----------


## Felecia Latham

Veer Zaara
Silence of the lambs
James bond series
Harry potter
Lord of the rings
My name is Khan
Dil Chahta Hai

----------

